
Think the heatwave was bad? Climate already hitting key tipping points - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-climate-change-heatwaves/think-the-heatwave-was-bad-climate-already-hitting-key-tipping-points-idUSKCN1UN065
======
mnm1
I really hope this can be done without the help and with the actual opposition
from countries like the US, Hungary, Poland, and the other fascist or pseudo
fascist countries opposing it. I highly doubt it though. I think what we need
to start thinking about is how to live in a world with a +3° average
temperature that can no longer be avoided. It's almost time to accept our fate
and try to figure out the next steps because we are not going to prevent this
catastrophe. Should be interesting times ahead. I don't think our children
will be too happy or forgiving of our generation. Hopefully they don't put us
oldies in concentration camps and exterminate us for what we did to them, but
if they did, I couldn't blame them.

